

Systems/Networking startups  - darwinGod

Hi,<p>What is the trend you see for startups with emphasis on Systems/Networking, with respect to profiles of founders? What is the experience level of such founders?  
Any trends observed, with respect to funding and profitability of such startups?
I was curious about this because the fact that there is significant lower entry barrier for web startups,was discussed in other threads.<p>EDIT: Please do also mention the names of such startups!
======
darwinGod
Well,a couple of interesting companies:

a)FastSoft - These guys do TCP acceleration Founders were PhD's from Caltech
b)Rethinkdb - This is YC funded startup, MySql storage engine for One founder
is a PhD Stony Brook on leave.

